# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  KODA AV-1300 V.2 /B Μπορω να προσθεσω ανεμιστηρακι? μικρης ψηκτρα. Υπερθερμανση

## paris Kitsios

παιδια σαν καινουργιος και αρχαριος στα ηλεκτρολογικα θεματα...
εχω ανοιξει και αλλα θεματα στο foroum...απο οτι καταλαβαινω ο ενισχυτης που εχω (*​*KODA AV-1300 V.2/B) κινδυνευει κυριος απο υπεθερμανση των ολοκληρων και τσιτωνετε πολυ (ζεστενετε) οταν ανεβαζω την ενταση...και υπαρχει κυνδινος να καει αν τον τσιτωσω πολυ μιας και εχει πολυ μικρη ψηκτρα...θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω καποιο ανεμιστηρακι πέρνοντας ρευμα απο τον ιδιο τον ενισχυτη?? και αν γινετε που θα μπορουσα να εγκαταστησω το ανεμιστηρακι ???

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

εγω σε προτεινω αυτο που εκανα παλια εγω σε ενα τετοιο ακριβος απο πανο απο τιν ψυκτρα κοψε το καπακι και βαλε ενα ανεμιστηρακι ταση παρε απο καποιο αλλο μετασχηματιστη γιατι αν παρης απο του ενισχυτη θα σε βγαζει παρασιτα... πυκνοτες εβαλες μεγαλύτερους για να δεις διαφορα?

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπερα.Θα σου προτεινα ενα ανεμιστηρα 220 βολτ για να μη μπλεχτεις με πολλα πραματα.Απλα τον συνδεεις μετα το διακοπτη.Θα ηθελα μονο μια πιο μακρινη φωτο του κουτιου για να σου πω που ακριβως να τον τοποθετησεις.

----------


## PCMan

> παιδια σαν καινουργιος και αρχαριος στα ηλεκτρολογικα θεματα...
> εχω ανοιξει και αλλα θεματα στο foroum...απο οτι καταλαβαινω ο ενισχυτης που εχω (*​*KODA AV-1300 V.2/B) κινδυνευει κυριος απο υπεθερμανση των ολοκληρων και τσιτωνετε πολυ (ζεστενετε) οταν ανεβαζω την ενταση...και υπαρχει κυνδινος να καει αν τον τσιτωσω πολυ μιας και εχει πολυ μικρη ψηκτρα...θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω καποιο ανεμιστηρακι πέρνοντας ρευμα απο τον ιδιο τον ενισχυτη?? και αν γινετε που θα μπορουσα να εγκαταστησω το ανεμιστηρακι ???


Κατ' αρχήν δεν πρόκειται για ηλεκτρολογικό θέμα ούτε ζεσταίνονται τα ολόκληρα.

Ο κατασκευαστής έχει βάλει την κατάλληλη ψήκτρα για να μην καεί ότι και να κάνεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι αλλά αν θέλεις καλύτερη απόδοση(αποδίδει καλύτερα όταν είναι κρύο), μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ανεμιστηράκι.
Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα απο pc με έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας για να μην μπλέκεις με διακόπτες, πχ αυτό. Έχει έναν αισθητήρα που τον βάζεις πάνω στην ψήκτρα και ελέγχει την θερμοκρασία. Όταν θα έιναι κρύο, θα δουλεύει με χαμηλες στροφές και δε θα σου παίρνει τα αυτιά. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με παράσιτα, βάζεις και ένα lm7812 και είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Καλησπερα.Θα σου προτεινα ενα ανεμιστηρα 220 βολτ για να μη μπλεχτεις με πολλα πραματα.Απλα τον συνδεεις μετα το διακοπτη.Θα ηθελα μονο μια πιο μακρινη φωτο του κουτιου για να σου πω που ακριβως να τον τοποθετησεις.


φιλε μου οταν επιστρεψω στο σπιτι θα ανεβασω  μια ποιο μακρινη φωτογραφια..για να δεις και να μου πεις την γνωμη σου... :Smile:

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Κατ' αρχήν δεν πρόκειται για ηλεκτρολογικό θέμα ούτε ζεσταίνονται τα ολόκληρα.
> 
> Ο κατασκευαστής έχει βάλει την κατάλληλη ψήκτρα για να μην καεί ότι και να κάνεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι αλλά αν θέλεις καλύτερη απόδοση(αποδίδει καλύτερα όταν είναι κρύο), μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ανεμιστηράκι.
> Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα απο pc με έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας για να μην μπλέκεις με διακόπτες, πχ αυτό. Έχει έναν αισθητήρα που τον βάζεις πάνω στην ψήκτρα και ελέγχει την θερμοκρασία. Όταν θα έιναι κρύο, θα δουλεύει με χαμηλες στροφές και δε θα σου παίρνει τα αυτιά. Αν έχεις πρόβλημα με παράσιτα, βάζεις και ένα lm7812 και είσαι κομπλέ.


Αυτη πιστευω πως θα ειναι μια ιδανικη λυση...ωστε να μην μπλεκω και με αλλα καλωδια και διακοπτες...και θα χρειαστει να κοψουμε το καπακι απο πανω???..γιατι απο πανω το καπακι εχει μεγαλες σχισμες ωστε να μην ζεστενετε...γιατι φιλε μου ειλικρινα ο ενισχυτης ζεστενετε παρα πολυ οταν τον χρησημοποιω σε φουλ ενταση....και ξεστενετε πολυστο λεπτο...και επειδη γενικα κανω πολα παρτυ σε μικρους βεβαια χορους ο ενισχυτης δουλευει ολη την ωρα επι 5 με 6 ωρες στο τερμα...και περνωντας ο καιρος θα ηθελα να τον αναβαθμησω ωστε να βγαζει ποιο πολα watt για μεγαλυτερη ενταση...και ετσι απο οτι καταλαβαινεις θα χρειαστει ενα ανεμιστηρακι για να ψηχει τον ενισχυτη....:/

----------


## paris Kitsios

> εγω σε προτεινω αυτο που εκανα παλια εγω σε ενα τετοιο ακριβος απο πανο απο τιν ψυκτρα κοψε το καπακι και βαλε ενα ανεμιστηρακι ταση παρε απο καποιο αλλο μετασχηματιστη γιατι αν παρης απο του ενισχυτη θα σε βγαζει παρασιτα... πυκνοτες εβαλες μεγαλύτερους για να δεις διαφορα?


οντως φιλε μ...θα βγαζει παρασιτα και οχι μονο...οι πυκνωτες φυσικα και με τον καιρο θα αλλαχτουνε οπως και το οτι σκεφτομαι να κανω μια "ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΗΣΗ" του ενισχυτη δλδ να αλλαξω οτι χρειαζετε ωστα να τον κανω μεγαλυτερο σε watt....σκεφτομαι οπως ειπε και ο φιλος απο κατω να εγκαταστησω ενα ανεμιστηρακι το οποιο θα εχει αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας και θα παιρνει μπρος μονο του και θα αυξομειονονται οι στροφες του.....και οσο για τα παρασιτα σκεφτομαι να βαλω και εναν σταθεροποιητη....μακαρι ολο αυτο να κανει δουλεια...γιατι το ξαναλεω οτι τον πιεζω πολυ..μιας και πεζει πολες ωρες σε φουλ ενταση....και ξεστενετε στο λεπτο....!...:O

----------


## maouna

δεν παιρνει αναβάθμιση οσον αφορα τα watt.

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Πάρη,χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω,αν θυμάμαι καλά, σου έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα σου,ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής έχει κατασκευαστεί για κάποια νορμάλ ακρόαση και όχι για πάρτυ.Αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις,(εννοώ με την αναβάθμηση στο μέλλον,για περισσότερα watt),είναι σαν να πάρεις ένα μηχανάκι παπάκι και να θέλεις να το αναβαθμήσεις,σε μοτοσυκλέτα τουρισμού.Όλα τα μηχανήματα έχουν κάποια όρια, τα οποία μπορεί να αλλάξουν,άλλα υπάρχουν και οι παράγοντες κόστος/απόδοση,χρόνος,φυσικά μεγέθη (π.χ. στην περιπτωσή σου, διαστάσεις κουτιού)κ.λ.π. Για να βγάλει πιο πολλά watt,ο ενισχυτής σου,πρέπει να αλλάξεις μ/τ και να καταργήσεις το κύκλωμα του τελικής βαθμίδας εξόδου και να τοποθετήσεις καινούργιο,εξ' ολοκλήρου, κύκλωμα,για να έχει νόημα όλη η αναβάθμιση.Οπότε,το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις,κατά την άποψή μου, με αυτόν τον ενισχυτή και έχει νορμάλ λόγο κόστος/απόδοση έιναι,να αλλάξεις πυκνωτές στην τροφοδοσία με λίγο μεγαλύτερους και άντε να βάλεις ανεμιστηράκι για καλύτερη ψύξη(που σημειωτέον,η ψύκτρα του ,για νορμάλ ακροάσεις, νομίζω είναι επαρκής),στις περιπτώσεις που τον ζορίσεις λιγάκι.Η τοποθέτηση του  ανεμιστήρα , όμως, προυποθέτει και κάποια εργασία,μηχανολογικής φύσεως(ίσως κόψιμο κουτιού,στερέωση ανεμιστήρα κ.λ.π.)η οποία για να γίνει σωστά,χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς εμπειρία, βασικές γνώσεις , εργαλεία κ.λ.π.Σκέψου όλα αυτά ,και αναλόγως πράξε.Φιλικά. :Smile:

----------


## paris Kitsios

> Φίλε Πάρη,χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω,αν θυμάμαι καλά, σου έγραψα και στο άλλο νήμα σου,ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής έχει κατασκευαστεί για κάποια νορμάλ ακρόαση και όχι για πάρτυ.Αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις,(εννοώ με την αναβάθμηση στο μέλλον,για περισσότερα watt),είναι σαν να πάρεις ένα μηχανάκι παπάκι και να θέλεις να το αναβαθμήσεις,σε μοτοσυκλέτα τουρισμού.Όλα τα μηχανήματα έχουν κάποια όρια, τα οποία μπορεί να αλλάξουν,άλλα υπάρχουν και οι παράγοντες κόστος/απόδοση,χρόνος,φυσικά μεγέθη (π.χ. στην περιπτωσή σου, διαστάσεις κουτιού)κ.λ.π. Για να βγάλει πιο πολλά watt,ο ενισχυτής σου,πρέπει να αλλάξεις μ/τ και να καταργήσεις το κύκλωμα του τελικής βαθμίδας εξόδου και να τοποθετήσεις καινούργιο,εξ' ολοκλήρου, κύκλωμα,για να έχει νόημα όλη η αναβάθμιση.Οπότε,το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις,κατά την άποψή μου, με αυτόν τον ενισχυτή και έχει νορμάλ λόγο κόστος/απόδοση έιναι,να αλλάξεις πυκνωτές στην τροφοδοσία με λίγο μεγαλύτερους και άντε να βάλεις ανεμιστηράκι για καλύτερη ψύξη(που σημειωτέον,η ψύκτρα του ,για νορμάλ ακροάσεις, νομίζω είναι επαρκής),στις περιπτώσεις που τον ζορίσεις λιγάκι.Η τοποθέτηση του  ανεμιστήρα , όμως, προυποθέτει και κάποια εργασία,μηχανολογικής φύσεως(ίσως κόψιμο κουτιού,στερέωση ανεμιστήρα κ.λ.π.)η οποία για να γίνει σωστά,χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς εμπειρία, βασικές γνώσεις , εργαλεία κ.λ.π.Σκέψου όλα αυτά ,και αναλόγως πράξε.Φιλικά.


ναι φιλε μου...φυσικα για να καταλαβεις θελω να κανω τον ενισχυτη μου οσο καλυτερο μπορω να τον κανω...οχι και επαγκελματικο :P το μονο που θελω να κανω για να καταλαβεις να τοποθετησω ενα ανεμιστηρακι ωστε να μην ζεστενετε και να μην μπουκωνει ο ενισχυτης και αν μπορω να κανω κατι για την αυξηση (οσο γινετε) της εντασης του ενισχυτη....μπορει εγω ο ιδιος να μην ειμαι εμπειρος για να τα κανω ολα αυτα μονος μου...αλλα τα μεσα πιστευω πως τα εχω..το μονο που θελω να βρω ειναι να βρω τους καταλληλους πυκνωτες...τον καλυτερο τροπο που μπορει να γινει η συνδεση του ανεμιστηρα στο ρευμα...δλδ να παρει ρευμα απο τον ενισχυτη η θα πρεπει να μπει αλλο τροφοδοτικο..και που ακριβως θα ηταν καλυτερο να τοποθετιθει το ανεμιστηρακι για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα....αυτα ειναι που θελω να κανω..παντα ειθελα οτι ειχα να το εφτιαχνα οσο καλυτερα γινοταν...και αυτο θελω να κανω με αυτον τον ενισχυτη..να τον κανω οσο καλυτερο γινετε.. :Wink:  και φυσικα δεν περιμενω να γινει και επαγγελματικος... :Smile: )

----------


## paris Kitsios

> δεν παιρνει αναβάθμιση οσον αφορα τα watt.


εστω στο να μην μπουκωνει οταν βρισκετε σε τερματισμενη ενταση...και να μην θερμενετε...Αααυτα..!.. :Smile:

----------


## ezizu

εστω στο να μην μπουκωνει οταν βρισκετε σε τερματισμενη ενταση...

Μπουκώνει γιατί ξεπέρασε τα όρια της ισχύος που μπορεί να δώσει, χωρίς παραμόρφωση.Το μπούκωμα=παραμόρφωση.

και να μην θερμενετε...Αααυτα..

α)Μπορείς να βάλεις ανεμιστήρα 220V/AC,παίρνοντας τροφοδοσία, μετά τον διακόπτη POWER ON/OFF(η παράλληλα στο πρωτεύων του μ/τ).
β)Μπορείς να βάλεις ανεμιστήρα 12V/DC ή 24V/DC αλλά με ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία.

----------


## paris Kitsios

> εστω στο να μην μπουκωνει οταν βρισκετε σε τερματισμενη ενταση...
> 
> Μπουκώνει γιατί ξεπέρασε τα όρια της ισχύος που μπορεί να δώσει, χωρίς παραμόρφωση.Το μπούκωμα=παραμόρφωση.
> 
> και να μην θερμενετε...Αααυτα..
> 
> α)Μπορείς να βάλεις ανεμιστήρα 220V/AC,παίρνοντας τροφοδοσία, μετά τον διακόπτη POWER ON/OFF(η παράλληλα στο πρωτεύων του μ/τ).
> β)Μπορείς να βάλεις ανεμιστήρα 12V/DC ή 24V/DC αλλά με ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία.


μαααλον θα προτιμησω να παρω ρευμα απο τον ενισχυτη...αρκει μονο να μην κανει παρασιτα η κατι τετοιο.....:/

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Είμαι της γνώμης-μιας και το έχω και έχω βάλει ανεμιστήρα στην υποδοχή πίσω-να μην το σκαλίσεις καν.Και ανεμιστηράκι να βάλεις πάλι θα μπουκώνει...Όπως σου είπαν είναι μια χαρά για χαμηλες εντάσεις και μικρή ισχύ.Αν έχεις περισσότερες απαιτήσεις μάλλον πας για κάτι μεγαλύτερο και πιο δυνατό.

----------


## geostrom

> Είμαι της γνώμης-μιας και το έχω και έχω βάλει ανεμιστήρα στην υποδοχή πίσω-να μην το σκαλίσεις καν.Και ανεμιστηράκι να βάλεις πάλι θα μπουκώνει...Όπως σου είπαν είναι μια χαρά για χαμηλες εντάσεις και μικρή ισχύ.Αν έχεις περισσότερες απαιτήσεις μάλλον πας για κάτι μεγαλύτερο και πιο δυνατό.


Νασο το θέμα που απάντησες είναι λίγο παλιό .

----------

